# Download Manager



## power_8383 (Jan 17, 2007)

Which is the fastest Download Manager for Firefox 2.0

I used IDM,DAP but they did not satisfied me.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 17, 2007)

All d/l managers works same. U can use FDM (Free download manager), Flashget as a FREE alternate


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 17, 2007)

Yep all download managers works same...

You can use Flashget or Internet download manager...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

IDM is the best now .


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 18, 2007)

There is nuthin like _the fastest download manager_.

The _fastness_ depends on ur broadband-width. U can't get a constant 512kbps speed on ur 256kbps connection, even with download managers. They just _optimize_ ur download speeds, not _enhance_ them!!! This is done by breaking the file into smaller _chunks_ which r individually downloaded simultaneously, thus not wasting the bandwidth and utilizing it to the fullest extent.

And... I've tried all download managers, including the-now-less-heard-of NetAnts, LeechGet, NetVampire, NetLeech... and a chinese/japansese/SEAsian DM (I don't recollect the name, but it was my _runner-up_) from quite a couple of years.

But I've always been faithful to my old favourite (and still the best in the business.. it's _free_ now), FlashGet; from the time it was called JetCar back in '99-2000, when _download acceleration_ was introduced. It's so special that there are rip-offs by other _inferior_ companies based on it!!!

Just go for it. Nuthin comes close. DAP tried to... many times, but I still felt FlashGet better, more stable & secure.


----------



## power_8383 (Jan 18, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> There is nuthin like _the fastest download manager_.
> 
> The _fastness_ depends on ur broadband-width. U can't get a constant 512kbps speed on ur 256kbps connection, even with download managers. They just _optimize_ ur download speeds, not _enhance_ them!!! This is done by breaking the file into smaller _chunks_ which r individually downloaded simultaneously, thus not wasting the bandwidth and utilizing it to the fullest extent.
> 
> ...



Thanks Thanks Thanks a LOT.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks se accha hai... Reps... u c the balance below my avatar... that one would rep me...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

dont go 4 flashget .......its got some spyware\adware...stuff like that.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 18, 2007)

Free Download Manager


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 18, 2007)

It used to have adware. When it was not free, FlashGet used to support ads in itself. Adware was and is not dangerous. Just shows ads. Not leak crucial data about us. DAP, on the other hand, has a dubious role.

But now, FlashGet is free and supports on ads. So now it has to be spyware/adware free.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 18, 2007)

+1 for IDM


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 18, 2007)

power_8383 said:
			
		

> Which is the fastest Download Manager for Firefox 2.0
> 
> I used IDM,DAP but they did not satisfied me.


Hey Buddy, no download manager is faster. Use FDM. You can create different slots, lines, pipes, whatever you call it. This will speed up ur download.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

now , to all u noobs out there.............see this and beleive with ur own eyes..............

*suprfile.com/src/2/5j9yrxa/idm is BEST SUCKERS.JPG


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok... can u download MegaUpload files in IDM, rahul_becks?
That can b done in FlashGet.

And ya.. FlashGet is free.. and it did win quite a few awards on its own 
FlashGet is the proud recipient of several awards, including the 5-star ZDNet Editors' Pick and the 5-star editor's review award on softpedia.com.
There is simply no other download manager that compares!
*www.amazesoft.com/images/logo1.gif *www.amazesoft.com/images/sp_editor_excellent.gif
More awards...

An award-winning software for free... What more to say... many people just luv it !!!

Regd adware/spyware... *www.amazesoft.com/en/images/flashget_soft32_2.gif *www.amazesoft.com/en/images/softpedia_clean_award_f.gif


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

hehehehehe...............maybe u havnt tried IDM or if have didnt realize or utilize its power.
U'll always be in darkness unless u try IDM........


----------



## power_8383 (Jan 19, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> hehehehehe...............maybe u havnt tried IDM or if have didnt realize or utilize its power.
> U'll always be in darkness unless u try IDM........




Now i'm totally agreed with you that IDM is the best Download Manager.
Flashget disappointed me a lot.


----------

